# What the hell happened to my wheels? :mad:



## DJStevieD (Jul 19, 2008)

I bought my new wheels in Feb last year. Looked after them really well and protected them for the winter and all of a sudden they have gone like this.
I feel so angry after spending so much money on them.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

What produts were you using to Clean/Protect them?

That is bad.


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Thats not good 

Are they originals or have they been refurbed


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Water has got under the edges of the lacquar. If they where new from bmw take them back.
If they are after market copys you might be stuck.


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Looks really bad. I know some of the mini wheels have gone like that, with really bad lacquer peel. Are they genuine bmw wheels?


----------



## DJStevieD (Jul 19, 2008)

They were cleaned with Malco wheel cleaner and protected them with Autoglym Alloy Wheel Seal.
They are copies bought from wheel base in Oldham.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

It looks like whats happened is the Clear coat has come away from the actual metal of the wheel along all the leading edges, then the salt and moisture have crept between, basically they need a refurb, this is why i never recomend diamond cut face cos it always ends the same.


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

the laquer started coming off my m6 wheels about a year ago & they had several coats of sealant on, but at the end of the day they are replica's & not originals, so if yours are original bmw then i would be pretty angry but if there reps then that could be why.

p.s james b mine are diamond cut aswell!!!


----------



## DJStevieD (Jul 19, 2008)

I had a feeling that might be the case.
Dont want to sound stupid but why do they have a laquer over them when there not painted.


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

I would get in contact with wheelbase and see what they say


----------



## DJStevieD (Jul 19, 2008)

Thing is guys its not too bad if its just one but every wheel is like this.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

It is quite bad for 12 month old rims, i would go so far as to say that they are reps or been refurbed before, if not and they are geny BMW rims take them back, if they are reps then get them refurbed but go for a shadow chrome or straight silver finish.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

james b said:


> It is quite bad for 12 month old rims, i would go so far as to say that they are reps or been refurbed before, if not and they are geny BMW rims take them back, if they are reps then get them refurbed but go for a shadow chrome or straight silver finish.


He already stated they are copies i think


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Gavb said:


> He already stated they are copies i think


Did he??? Where, i must have missed it.

Edit yes he did your correct, but it still dont change the fact they want a refurb and IMO it would be best to go for a different more durable finish.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

DJStevieD said:


> They were cleaned with Malco wheel cleaner and protected them with Autoglym Alloy Wheel Seal.
> *They are copies bought from wheel base in Oldham*.


:thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

DJStevieD said:


> They were cleaned with Malco wheel cleaner and protected them with Autoglym Alloy Wheel Seal.
> They are copies bought from wheel base in Oldham.


here mate


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Already looked and edited my post, my bad


----------



## DJStevieD (Jul 19, 2008)

Think he missed it cos i edited the post. lol


----------



## DJStevieD (Jul 19, 2008)

james b said:


> It is quite bad for 12 month old rims, i would go so far as to say that they are reps or been refurbed before, if not and they are geny BMW rims take them back, if they are reps then get them refurbed but go for a shadow chrome or straight silver finish.


With you saying straight silver finish does that mean have them sprayed like normal alloys. Also what is shadow chrome and how will it make them more durable. Thanks


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

DJStevieD said:


> With you saying straight silver finish does that mean have them sprayed like normal alloys. Also what is shadow chrome and how will it make them more durable. Thanks


Yer straight would be a normal silver finish like most alloy wheels, shadow chrome is the finish that the early M3 rims and old M5 rims come in, its a good look IMO not as durable as a straight silver due to teh way the finish is created (silver over black no CC) but it will still stay like new for a couple of years, and thats far longer than most refubed Diamond cut rims, Diamond cut finish is not really practical for a daily driver in this country and weather conditions.

Thats just my view from my experience and findings,

James B


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

DJStevieD said:


> I had a feeling that might be the case.
> Dont want to sound stupid but why do they have a laquer over them when there not painted.


To protect them and helps them look a bit better.

As soon as salt touches alloy it eats it like mad. Even just water eats ito it pretty bad. Also i wouldnt use the AG Wheel Seal you have its pants gives next to no protection i used to use it and still ended up with problems. Now i have changed to Poor Boys i feel it works a lot better and a hell of a lot more simple to clean the wheels


----------



## DJStevieD (Jul 19, 2008)

Yea iv changed my product now sadly a bit too late but it still was going to happen just would of slowed down the process.


----------



## Mrs B (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi there. With regard to the wheels being genuine or reps, it doesn't matter, lacquer will lift regarless of whether they have the BMW stamp or not. The lacquer is applied to offer some protection to the wheels however, because diamond cut is a relatively smooth surface with virtually zero key, there's not much for the laquer to adhere to, hence it lifts easily, especially with a multi-spoke wheel like the M3. You can leave them unlaquered but they require a lot of care to keep them looking nice.

As for the black/shadow/smoke chrome, it's basically powder coated black with the silver chrome applied over the top and then lacquered. Bright silver is just like the dull side of tin foil - common on Audis and Mercs. This is wet paint, so isn't as durable as the powder coat but still has the lacquer. I personally prefer a more metallic look, but that's just me


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

i had genuine ones on my last car and they went up to spout during winter. Never again will i have polished wheels by choice as they WILL go like that.


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Mrs B said:


> Hi there. With regard to the wheels being genuine or reps, it doesn't matter, lacquer will lift regarless of whether they have the BMW stamp or not.


If they there gen bmw wheels then they would replace them, aftermarket compnys will do there upmost to get out of it, saying badly looked after and so on.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

DJStevieD said:


> They were cleaned with Malco wheel cleaner and protected them with Autoglym Alloy Wheel Seal.
> They are copies bought from wheel base in Oldham.


How did you rinse the wheels after applying the cleaner? Just had a look at the data sheet for Malco wheel cleaner and while it is non acid, it is very strong alkaline and if not rinsed off enough then you may have the trouble you already experience, besides why even be using that type of wheel cleaner on wheels so new?
It has been posted time and time and time again, you only need regular car shampoo to clean most of the wheels on show here.
Wheel cleaners of any description are only for proper minging wheels that have not been cleaned for like 6 months plus .
Looks like you may need the wheels refurbed.


----------



## R_Civic (Dec 12, 2007)

Still might be worth asking about replacement. I know they are not gen so this is not a great example, but Honda once replaced a set of alloys for me that were nearly 3 years old (car over 2 years old when i bought it, so could have had aggresive wheel cleaners used etc) because they were corroded, just politely asked the question on a saturday, buy tuesday had a whole new set of wheels .

You never know they might offer to go halves on a refurb? Worth asking.......


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I've had the same prob on two previous sets of wheels : 

Lexus IS200 (genuine Lexus wheels) with the diamond cut around the edges - snail trails appeared, lacquer peeled.....only way to cure the problem was to get them all resprayed as other's have said, in a 'normal' paint/lacquer process.

Audi A8's (replica's) - same problem as yours....they are machine cut, meaning the pattern goes in a circular motion rather than criss-cross (diamond-cut). My main problem with these were for garages to get the damn Audi centre cap off without having to touch the wheels, as this was where the lacquer-peel started.

Basically, I sold the Audi wheels on here, quoting every issue with them - best to be honest and let the person know before they turn up.

Personally, I love the look off machine-cut / diamond-cut wheels, but couldn't go through with the problems that can be generated from a single stone-chip...especially considering the wheels are the closest things to the ground on yer motor that CAN get chipped.

I would certainly have a go at making a formal complaint...no shouting and not being too assertive....just try to at least meet 50/50 with a wheel-refurb. Who knows, you might be the last in a long-line of people who have complained about the wheel, and be one off the lucky ones ?


----------



## MalcoMan (May 1, 2008)

Hey Stevie,
Please don't blame the product.
If you want me to look at them then please ring me!!
TonyO


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Just cheap lacquer/finish.

But, even on genuine diamond cut rims, one small chip to the diamond cut area, and away we go...milky white lines/areas.

Those look particularly bad, and looks to me like they have maybe had extremely thin lacquer on the edges.

As James says, have the whole wheel painted instead of diamond cut.


----------

